# ceramic tile on stairs?



## TaylorBuilding (Feb 22, 2006)

I think this is my first post, but have checked out this site for a while and really found it very helpful.I have my own small remodeling and building business mostly doing basements, kitchens ,baths, additions,garages,etc.I am nearing the end of a 1800 sq.ft. basement job.The h.o. asked if I could put ceramic tile on the stairs leading to the basement.There are 5 or 6 steps then a landing and 5 or 6 more steps continuing down to the basement floor.The stairs are 2x12 stringers with 2x10 treads?Anyway,my question is,is it even possible to do this?If so,how and what materials should I use as far as underlayment,thinset,etc.Will they just end up cracking in the joints?I have tiling experience and have done alot of flooring,but I am a little hesitant to do this.Any advice or comments would really be appriciated.Thanks Dwight:blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I was in the same boat on a job not long ago and had the same worries, we ended up talking them into new oak treads and tile on the risers.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

On risers, its cool all day to slap tile on em.
Never done it on top of step.
Guess if staircase is sound, no bounce.
Maybe doing two thin coats of RedGuard anti-crack prevention over 1/4" wonderboard and set tile with FlexBond or some good custom blend with acrylic addmix


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd be most concerned with a slip and fall liability suit. 

One of my tile/granite guys was telling me about getting hammered after installing marble on stairs (there was a clause in the contract about this). The HO was trying to get from a fresh shower to the front door and got banged up a bit. The clause didn't save him in court.

You have to be SO careful nowdays.


----------



## TaylorBuilding (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks guys,I am definetely going to try to talk them out of tiling the treads.I like the idea of oak treads and tile on the risers.I will let you know what happens.Thanks again,Dwight


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 25, 2006)

I've tiled risers and treads on a couple of jobs. I use liners or custom mud caps on the nose and never a problem, assuming good structural rigidity. Having said all this, I must emphasize that I only use highly textured materials. Casa Dulce Casa (CDC) is one good example. NEVER marble or granite...for obvious reasons.


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

personaly I think it would be a mistake, talk them out of it. It mite last for a while, maybe even a year or so. with that much vibration, something is going to give. and every time the have to vac. the loose grout they will be thinking about the poor grouting job that was done. and forget the great work you did everywhere else.


----------

